# Absolutely Sick!!!



## GMRcatman (Mar 16, 2008)

Headed out to the river with CatBassCrap, his girlfriend and our new buddy Matt. Fished all evening with little success. CatBassCrap and his girlfriend went home, then Matt left. I had everything packed up except my last rod which was still in the water. As I was bringing it in to end the day Wham! BIG fish on! Although we were fishing for saugeye, I at first thought I had hooked a large channel or even a flattie. After about five minutes I got a look at him. Pig saugeye or possibly even a true walleye so I am told now. I have caught 6+ pounders on my same set up and this one put them to shame! After about 20 minutes of stripping drag the line got caught under something. The fish was still on and taking line, but I could not get the line free. Fearing my 8 pound test was going to break from rubbing, I got desperate and called CatBassCrap and told him the situation and to get his butt back to the river! After what felt like an hour (and a call backto make sure I wasn't pranking him) he and his girlfriend came to help. Against my better judgement, I donned my waders and went in after it. I have never waded this section of river before, and it was dark. Hair raising experience to say the least. I managed to get to where the line was caught under a big rock and free it only to find out that it was caught up again farther downstream. Back into the river I go for round two to no avail. The fish had gotten free. I feel physically ill at this point. My only consolation is that Kyle and his better half got to feel the fish on whileholding the rod for me. I have never felt this bad over losing a big fish after all that work. I may have some skeptics, but from what I saw of the fish and the way it felt I can conservatively say it was at least 8 pounds. Sorry for the long winded post, I just had to get this out to help ease my pain.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

pics or it never happened


----------



## GMRcatman (Mar 16, 2008)

Kyle will be at your door shortly to confirm.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

pics or it never happened. what now?


----------



## GMRcatman (Mar 16, 2008)

Just meet me down in Hamilton in the am. I swear I'll be there!


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

Kyle called me on his way home and told me about it...I know your pain!!!! Really sounds like I gotta get my butt in gear and get down to the dam!!


----------



## GMRcatman (Mar 16, 2008)

What Dam? I guess no more fishing with loose lips Kyle. Just kidding man, thanks for the help!


----------



## smithbgfsh (Jun 12, 2006)

I guess the lesson is to stay out of the devils hole unless you want to suffer pain! Just kidding! I just noticed your last edit to your post was @ 3:40am. I guess you really are loosing sleep over this whole ordeal. I've been trying to reach you since 10:30 this morn. Maybe you finally got to sleep & you're sleeping in, all I know is I've been outside since early am & it looks like saugeye o'clock to me! Call me.


----------



## CatBassCrap (Apr 25, 2008)

It definitely happened. Why does the dam have to be so far from dayton?!?!?!?! I felt the fish on and thought he was going to spool the line when I got there and David went in the water.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

CatBassCrap said:


> It definitely happened. Why does the dam have to be so far from dayton?!?!?!?! I felt the fish on and thought he was going to spool the line when I got there and David went in the water.


i agree, i love the spot but all the gas money i spend getting there bearly makes it worth it.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Darn! and I am only 5 minutes away.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

saugeye 'o clock is the funniest thing ive ever heard haha


----------



## CatBassCrap (Apr 25, 2008)

Weatherby said:


> Darn! and I am only 5 minutes away.


From Franklin?


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

all this fuss over a Carp?


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

we all feel your pain because we too have found ourselves in situations like the one you found yourself in my fellow angler.as the saying goes "sh#$ happens".


----------



## Phil1907 (Apr 1, 2007)

I bet if we'd ask you about it next year - we'd find another 5 pounds on the fish.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

Phil1907 said:


> I bet if we'd ask you about it next year - we'd find another 5 pounds on the fish.


Is this supposed be some sort of dick-ish comment? i'm confused.


----------



## CatBassCrap (Apr 25, 2008)

monsterKAT11 said:


> Is this supposed be some sort of dick-ish comment? i'm confused.


I was wondering that myself.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

cool story. Sorry about your lost fish though. Putting on the waders and all. Where was the video camera at Catbasscrap. You guys could have been on that show America's funniest home videos. cool story though.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Sorry about the lost fish, but great story either way. I lost a monster smallmouth a couple of years ago that haunts me to this day!


----------



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

I lost a huge fish like that last year on the ohio. I was drifting a lindy rig down by the dam. Never got a look at it but we had caught some fish in the 3-5 range that winter and this one was way bigger.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Dang, that's tough. It's the monsters that get away that keep us going back....especially during the late season and in adverse conditions. I feel your pain.


----------



## GMRcatman (Mar 16, 2008)

Walter Adkins said:


> cool story. Sorry about your lost fish though. Putting on the waders and all. Where was the video camera at Catbasscrap. You guys could have been on that show America's funniest home videos. cool story though.


I don't think we would have made America's funniest home videos, maybe Ohio's Smallest Idiot though.


----------



## ChrisCreekWalker (Mar 20, 2009)

That was a descriptive story, I feel your pain man.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

great story, there isnt a worse feeling then losing a hawg


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Weatherby 
Darn! and I am only 5 minutes away. 

From Franklin? 

When did Franklin get a dam?


----------



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

was this in the GMR?


----------

